# High Voltage Bass Anglers



## GAbigdon (Nov 20, 2013)

The meeting for 2014 will be Dec 7th at 12oclock at 850 Commerce RD Jefferson GA 30549 . See you all their


----------



## ja88red (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you know dates yet?


----------



## GAbigdon (Nov 21, 2013)

That will be done at the meeting


----------



## GAbigdon (Dec 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you still join if you didn't attend the meeting ?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 24, 2013)

In any years past you could, The meeting is so the "Club" can have input on were they fish etc. Some clubs just post a schedule and say be there. Kinda takes the meaning of club out of the mix IMO.


----------



## st12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone got a number for someone to call about the club if someone can still join


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 27, 2013)

You can join at any tourny highvoltagebassanglers.org


----------



## st12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------

